
Show HN: Convert your content to audio - narrationbox
https://narrationbox.com
======
ShakataGaNai
The ultra-realistic voices sound fairly good, probably as good as AWS Polly,
maybe better (Didn't listen that long, and only the US accent female voices).

But... otherwise this service doesn't make a lot of sense. Mostly in the
pricing and features. Why am I paying per month for what is a service that is
competing with traditional voice overs, which charge per word or length? So if
say I want to tie my small blog into this and a lot is written a month, it
makes sense. But if I take a month off... I pay for nothing. At least with
most products you're paying storage, but this is not that service.

Also no API and when it does come will cost $100/month? That means for sure
I'm never using this. You'd be paying for ~8 average length novels per month
of transcription - regardless of what you need - just for automation. Again,
Polly has an API and costs pennies compared to this.

~~~
narrationbox
Our customers are mostly not software developers. It is an enterprise tool
targeted at professional podcasters, audiobook creators, news agencies etc.
Primarily for content creation, automation is a higher tier add-on. The
freelancer plan is more than sufficient for one-off conversions for e.g. a mom
and pop YouTube video. Most of the features we offer add tremendous value for
enterprises who have extremely high demands for audio quality and creation.

